# Students: Expected Salary after College Graduation



## Footer (Oct 26, 2011)

All of the 53%/99%/OWS stuff has got me thinking about expectations after college. So, all of the students that are currently majoring or thinking about *majoring in the arts*, what salary/yearly income would be acceptable to you after graduation in order to consider yourself successful in the arts? 

*This is for STUDENTS ONLY. *


----------



## josh88 (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Students: Expected Salary after College Graduation for*

I'm going to go ahead and say I voted, mostly because I was just recently a student. The job I took (mind you the only one that even offered me anything out of 25-30 applications) is part time with a salary of $25k and change. To make sure I really want to stay next year (they've cycled through a bunch of people in this position) I'll likely be offered a full time position (though I work full time hours nearly anyway, and I dont know what full time pay is)

With that salary in RI it's tough, we're getting by but barely. however, knowing I'm "part time" I'd say I feel successful and I'm mostly enjoying everything, even if its stressful and I'm overworked. So to answer your question more than $25k was acceptable enough for me to pick up and move to the east coast post graduation, though I would gladly take more money the second they offer it.


----------



## FACTplayers (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Students: Expected Salary after College Graduation for*

Engineering is my art.


----------



## Amishplumber (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Students: Expected Salary after College Graduation for*

I did respond to the poll, but I think its quite silly for someone to think that a college degree entitles them to some sort of specific pay grade. Education definitely take a second seat to experience in our industry.

I'd be more interested in what people expect their salary to be based on years of experience.


----------



## FACTplayers (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Students: Expected Salary after College Graduation for*


Amishplumber said:


> I did respond to the poll, but I think its quite silly for someone to think that a college degree entitles them to some sort of specific pay grade. Education definitely take a second seat to experience in our industry.
> 
> I'd be more interested in what people expect their salary to be based on years of experience.


 
At the risk of starting a huge political debate, I'm going to agree with you on this one. It really bothers me when people think that they deserve a pay raise every year or tons of benefits. Pay should be more focused on performance.


----------



## museav (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Students: Expected Salary after College Graduation for*


Amishplumber said:


> I did respond to the poll, but I think its quite silly for someone to think that a college degree entitles them to some sort of specific pay grade. Education definitely take a second seat to experience in our industry.
> 
> I'd be more interested in what people expect their salary to be based on years of experience.


I think the point may be more to see what students think is a reasonable salary upon graduation. I would also say it depends on what you define as "our industry", there are some roles where a degree, or even a certain degree, is a virtual requirement for the job or any advancement.

The challenges with such polls include factors such as whether the student is in a two year tech, four year undergraduate or graduate degree program, what area of the arts or arts major is being pursued (and there are some institutions that have theatre tech programs in schools other the the arts), where they are located, what relevant experience and training they have outside of school, what type of job they envision getting and so on. Without such additional information about the individual respondents what can be taken from the poll is rather limited but that may be all that is intended here.


----------



## mstaylor (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Students: Expected Salary after College Graduation for*

I will stay out of it except to note, as in any field and entering the job force, there is what you expect for salary and what is acceptable. Many things go into pay, type of degree, experience, type of job, size of company and the economy.


----------



## shiben (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Students: Expected Salary after College Graduation for*


mstaylor said:


> I will stay out of it except to note, as in any field and entering the job force, there is what you expect for salary and what is acceptable. Many things go into pay, type of degree, experience, type of job, size of company and the economy.


 
Plus what is acceptable and what makes one successful in the arts. I think Expected and I think Im Succeeding are both utterly different than "I accept this"


----------



## xander (Oct 29, 2011)

I did not vote as I graduated a number of years ago, but I did major in the arts. One thing I think Footer should clarify, is what level of degree are we talking about? Undergraduate, graduate, doctorate? The expectations would/should all be different.

I'll keep most of my comments to myself, but after looking at the poll results, a bunch of you are in for a big 'ole slap in the face when you graduate...

-Tim


----------



## Footer (Oct 29, 2011)

xander said:


> I did not vote as I graduated a number of years ago, but I did major in the arts. One thing I think Footer should clarify, is what level of degree are we talking about? Undergraduate, graduate, doctorate? The expectations would/should all be different.
> 
> I'll keep most of my comments to myself, but after looking at the poll results, a bunch of you are in for a big 'ole slap in the face when you graduate...
> 
> -Tim



I purposefully left it opened ended... I have yet to meet a single person that actually got a pay raise because of grad school alone except in academia.


----------



## shiben (Oct 30, 2011)

xander said:


> but after looking at the poll results, a bunch of you are in for a big 'ole slap in the face when you graduate...
> 
> -Tim


 
I voted High, due to the "Would You Feel Successful" bit. I would probably be at an acceptable place a lot lower. Honestly, I wont feel successful at being an artist until I can retire, so there is that.


----------



## museav (Oct 31, 2011)

shiben said:


> I voted High, due to the "Would You Feel Successful" bit. I would probably be at an acceptable place a lot lower. Honestly, I wont feel successful at being an artist until I can retire, so there is that.


How does an artist retire? Is that when you keep doing the same thing but quit expecting to get paid for it?


----------



## MrsFooter (Oct 31, 2011)

museav said:


> How does an artist retire? Is that when you keep doing the same thing but quit expecting to get paid for it?



I think that's what happens when they put you in the box and everyone says nice things about you. Lord knows that's when I expect to get to retire...


----------



## shiben (Oct 31, 2011)

museav said:


> How does an artist retire? Is that when you keep doing the same thing but quit expecting to get paid for it?


 
Its when you become the really cute old man/woman at the community theater (sometime when your 80+ and your mind is starting to go)... After your kids have you in a home and you really cant "work" anymore but do CT in order to feel active or something...


----------

